# Aloha from Kona



## KonaLance (Jun 14, 2018)

Kind of feel a little guilty smoking my meat, with all this VOG in the air! (VOG is from the active volcano on our island, air quality is not at its best).  Thats ok, my smoking wont cause that much more - lol 
I used to use my Weber Smokey Mountain, but I bought the Weber Summit Charcoal, and just didnt use my Smokey Mountain anymore, so I sold it off. (salt air is harsh on things that are not being used) Better to sell it before it became useless. 
I recently moved to an old Coffee Farm and had lots of old coffee stumps, so I wanted to do my homework on coffee wood, and found a good thread on here - thanks guys. 
Just thought I would join you, learn from others.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 14, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. Those ribs look awesome!!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 14, 2018)

Oh man! I am not just drooling over those ribs, but I am green with envy of that Summit Charcoal! Talk about the Cadillac of the Weber smokers! Looking forward to see you post more with it! 
As for the wood, I'll bet you have kiawe as well?


----------



## 73saint (Jun 14, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!  Those are some beautiful pics!!


----------



## KonaLance (Jun 14, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Oh man! I am not just drooling over those ribs, but I am green with envy of that Summit Charcoal! Talk about the Cadillac of the Weber smokers! Looking forward to see you post more with it!
> As for the wood, I'll bet you have kiawe as well?


Yes, I actually had a friend give me some "old growth" kiawe, that is super heavy for its size, smokes up well.  And the Summit - I love it !


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 14, 2018)

Welcome to the group. glad you found us.  Looks like a  Great place to cook. Ribs look fantastic


----------



## KonaLance (Jun 14, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. Those ribs look awesome!!


ALoha and Mahalo, these are some of my favorite ribs - char sui


----------



## KonaLance (Jun 14, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. Those ribs look awesome!!


Aloha and Mahalo, Char Sui are one of my favorites also !


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 14, 2018)

Hey hey an Islander! Welcome Aboard from Wisconsin! I just recently tried to do Kalua Pork in my smoker! I am convinced Banana leaves are infact, a form of space age heat absorbing technology!

Love that view of your grilling spot!


----------



## dcecil (Jun 14, 2018)

Welcome from California, awesome view.  Have you been apart of any of those Hawaiian deep pit cooks we only get to see on TV.  Or at least I ve only seen on TV lol. I would love to learn about those


----------



## KonaLance (Jun 14, 2018)

73saint said:


> Welcome to the forum!  Those are some beautiful pics!!


Thank you !


dcecil said:


> Welcome from California, awesome view.  Have you been apart of any of those Hawaiian deep pit cooks we only get to see on TV.  Or at least I ve only seen on TV lol. I would love to learn about those


You know, i have been to them, and watched them, spilled beer around the pit, but was not really a participant in the "dig" ..., Maybe threw some ti lives or banana leaves in - lol .


----------



## KonaLance (Jun 14, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Hey hey an Islander! Welcome Aboard from Wisconsin! I just recently tried to do Kalua Pork in my smoker! I am convinced Banana leaves are infact, a form of space age heat absorbing technology!
> 
> Love that view of your grilling spot!


LOL, I have done the Kalua pork on my Smokey Mountain, I wrapped it in banana leaves, ti leaves, and used the stock/trunk of the banana tree in the water tray and put some of the trunk/stock, cut into 1/4 around it, it came it really good !


----------



## KonaLance (Jun 14, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. Those ribs look awesome!!


Mahalos Kruizer


----------



## motocrash (Jun 14, 2018)

Welcome from Virginia. Beautiful view,ribs and Weber. What is the sauce in the rib pic?


----------



## Geebs (Jun 14, 2018)

Welcome! Those ribs look great!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 14, 2018)

KonaLance said:


> LOL, I have done the Kalua pork on my Smokey Mountain, I wrapped it in banana leaves, ti leaves, and used the stock/trunk of the banana tree in the water tray and put some of the trunk/stock, cut into 1/4 around it, it came it really good !


Well the best I can do in Wisconsin is just frozen banana leaves. My friend who lives over on the Islands told me to get my sorry butt out there some time to meet her and enjoy Hawaii. I put it on my bucket list <Bizarre foods helped>


----------



## KonaLance (Jun 14, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well the best I can do in Wisconsin is just frozen banana leaves. My friend who lives over on the Islands told me to get my sorry butt out there some time to meet her and enjoy Hawaii. I put it on my bucket list <Bizarre foods helped>


LOL, Funny thing is when I was in St Louis last summer, I did see a banana tree growing in someones yard, and I know it will probably not be alive long enough to get banana's , but I wonder if they realized how much value was in the leaves and the stock/trunk ?  
And your friend gave you good advice, visit the islands !


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 14, 2018)

KonaLance said:


> LOL, Funny thing is when I was in St Louis last summer, I did see a banana tree growing in someones yard, and I know it will probably not be alive long enough to get banana's , but I wonder if they realized how much value was in the leaves and the stock/trunk ?
> And your friend gave you good advice, visit the islands !


Here send me Kiawe seeds and in what, 30 years I'll have Kiawe wood to burn? LOL. Trust me, if I ever have that money, I'll go and visit!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 15, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
Those are some good looking ribs!
Been to Kona a few times to do the Ironman.
It's a beautiful place to live & of course there's the Kona coffee!!
Al


----------



## KonaLance (Jun 15, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Welcome from Virginia. Beautiful view,ribs and Weber. What is the sauce in the rib pic?


Char Sui sauce, there are a few different brands, but it is one of my favorites


----------



## KonaLance (Jun 15, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> Those are some good looking ribs!
> Been to Kona a few times to do the Ironman.
> It's a beautiful place to live & of course there's the Kona coffee!!
> Al


Ah yes, the ironman race - been to a few - to watch and cheer on the athletes, usually with a beer around 10:00pm at night, give the stragglers some encouragement :)   
Thank you for the welcome !


----------

